# SJC Wilkins case decision due?



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 2, 2007)

I think this has been stated here and I did try to find this by searching but couldn't. When is the PCA Standing Judicial Commission supposed to release its decision in the Steve Wilkins case?


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 2, 2007)

Wasn't it this fall? I mean, later on in the fall, such as October or November.

That's what I thought I read somewhere on the internet during the PCA's GA, at least.


----------

